

Tell HN: I will never buy and will never suggest  to anyone any Mac computer. - umrashrf

Recently my Macbook Pro (7,1) Mid 2010 started to freeze out of nowhere and it turned out it's logic board which needs to be replaced. It's been 2 years since purchase and it has this creepy thing. I expected it to run for 5 years against the money I paid but then what do you expect. Then I googled for how much logic board cost and whoop! More than the cost of the new upgraded Macbook available in the market. That's a shame!<p>This is now decided. I will never buy any Mac computer because there is no chance of getting them fixed neither I will suggest anyone to do that as previously my brother and few friends bought one because I said so.
======
MichaelStubbs
Talk to Apple about it.

The logic board on my old Macbook Pro failed, I didn't have any receipt
available. Took it into my nearest Apple Store and a day later they had it
swapped out and working again at no cost to me.

~~~
umrashrf
We don't have official Apple support in our country.

